# Monstrous Arcanum, Yay or Nay?



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

I was perusing forgeworld for something interesting and I came across the Monstrous Arcanum. This seemed rather promising as it allows easy adaptation to regular warhammer and seems virtually anything in it can be taken by any army without having to play storms of magic (or whatever it is). Though, being it's forgeworld, seems I'll be paying a hefty some for it (at least in my opinion) which amounts to over $50 plus shipping (us currency). So I need some help either talking me into or out of purchasing this. How useful is it? Are the units actually worthwhile or am I going to be paying for a pretty book?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Many people don't play the 'extras' that forge world put out, either for 40k or WFB... I'm one of them. They aren't part of the game and are a bit unfair on people without deep pockets who will not have had the chance to read their rules or have met them often.

Having said that, if you have a small group and pass the book round so all have the chance to see and use what's in there then I think you should go for it and add the extra dimension to the game...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There is very little difference between the prices of codices or army books tbh. It is no different than turning up with the latest release. As for the models many build there own or sustitute.


----------



## Remeriel (Jul 9, 2012)

At the end of the day, I personally feel that the games should be played primarily for fun. It sounds cliché, but it's not about winning or losing.

If you like the idea of using whatever beasties pop up in the Monstrous Arcanum, and you think the guys you play against will also enjoy it, then I say go for it!

Rem


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

One thing that nobody's really addressed so far is if the stuff in the book is actually worth taking lol. My opponent won't really care if I use it, so that's not an issue.


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

They are kind of hit or miss, I play with a toad dragon sometimes with what ever his name is mounted on it. "different book mind you" Also my girl likes to use the dragons the carmite, the other one forget the name and the baskalisk. 

They are all pretty hit or miss "sorry to repeat but needed to be said again". In the book they have special scenarios to play out with them with attackers and defenders. Some are pretty bad arse and others are boring. The monsters have pretty average stats for instance warpfire dragon has stats simular to a chaos dragon. With 5 special abilitys not seen on any other creature "I believe" and the ability to age it to yound, dragon or great. Pretty good rules aswell with out breaking the forum rules I will say he has 9 special rules ranging from ones you know since he has wings to ones you never heard off.

They are not game breaking like you might think most of them die faster then a reg dragon cause of their size and people obsession with hit the big guy first rule that people have pre built in.

Giving a few monsters a quick glimps they all have simular stats around a chaos dragon to a shaggoth. All range in point from above 100 to below 700. So you can fit them in games ranging from 1000 points +. What you expect rings true orks are cheap skaven are cheaper chaos stuff is costly. 

So to end it I will say this they are not point killing, they are awesom models, they cost alot "actual money not points", they will not give you a win or a loss for sure. They come with special rules never seen before"which I love" and scenario's. The book is a great read if you like reading about monsters. Your enemy should not mind facing them since they have average stat lines. All in all if you like the forge world models and play people who like to see and try new things I say go for it. Nothing is more annoying then seeing a forgeworld model sitting on a shelf and knowing there are rules out there but you don't have them so it is a $450 "freaking two headed chaos dragon" decor.


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm dying to get hold of this book because I LOVED Storm of Chaos and I think that Monsters are such a critical part of Warhammer, yet monsters are always overlooked, possibly because they're too expensive in points and money. Most don't get a save and are targeted due to their size. On the other hand, I would far rather fight with (AND against) a Hippogriff or a Dragon than two or three blocks of Elven spearmen because, well, yawn. Let's have some DRAMA!

I've heard MA has fantastic artwork and some genuine vision. I have heard a few of the monsters are broken. On the other hand, Forgeworld models are just so damn good that it would be an honour to fight with or against them.

From a fiction and fluff standpoint, Monstrous Arcanum is a must. If you like monsters and massively powerful weapons, Monstrous Arcanum is a must. If you don't like spending money, the GW hobby is probably the wrong hobby. Only problem with MA is that most people won't have it so you won't really be able to use your stuff... and some of the monsters will be so points-heavy you can only include them in armies of ridiculous size (like the Exalted Greater Daemons - what were they THINKING when they made them 775 points instead of 750, you can't use them in a 3000 point game!)


----------

